# Smoke



## Johnny 71 (Sep 2, 2017)

I tried it last season with great results, I will definitely be smoking my clothes and gear, for opening day, who else is going with the smoke


----------



## Acrey (Sep 2, 2017)

I have heard a lot about it, just have never tried it. I will try it this year.


----------



## getaff (Sep 2, 2017)

I just have a bee smoker I may have to try it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 3, 2017)

That and camo face paint.


----------



## uturn (Sep 3, 2017)

It works!!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yep, last season those deer walked around like I  wasn't even there


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 4, 2017)

They drug test us so no.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 6, 2017)

They burnt one of our cut overs. It was on fire for a month because we did not have any rain.  I hunted it while it smoked.  Saw lots of deer. Never got busted!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm smoking my stuff tomorrow night.


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 6, 2017)

How do yall do this, just over an open fire? If so,  any particular wood?


----------



## bdrum419 (Sep 6, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I'm smoking my stuff tomorrow night.



And how do you go about doing this?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 6, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> How do yall do this, just over an open fire? If so,  any particular wood?



Most guys use a bee smoker cause its easy to cover all your clothing with it.  I have an old chimnea(sp)? that I just burn a small fire in and smoke them with that.  I use oak and some pine.  Pine has great smoke.


----------



## markland (Sep 6, 2017)

I just pile up some oak leaves and light the base of pile to get them burning them pile more leaves on to smother and get over the smoke, rub it in my hair and face and open up my clothes to absorb as much as possible.  Usually just do this prior to heading to stand.  I only do it in farm country or where smoke is commonly found on a daily basis, I'm not sure in areas where animals would never smell smoke normally if it would alarm them more them cover your scent, but in the right situation it sure seems to work well especially when it's hot or you are in a situation you cannot control your odor well.


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 6, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried takin a coffee can or such and made a lil fire in it and keep it in the tree with you , I bet it won't be long thermacell will have smoke flavored pads


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 6, 2017)

I've not tried the coffee can ideal, but I just make a small fire from leaves like mentioned above, smothered with more leaves, clothes are hanging on a couple chairs, let the smoke blow on em


----------



## uturn (Sep 6, 2017)

I use a chimnarea as well when I travel if there is no place to have a fire burning regular but, at camp the fire pit has a fire goin from the time I arrive till I roll back out...always!!


----------



## triggerman357 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll have find me another method to smoke my gear while waiting on my bee hive smoker to arrive.  Walmart has them for 12.99, no taxes and free shipping.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 7, 2017)

Smell like a forest fire now....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm scratching my head trying to figure out why this has to be so complicated and require money and special equipment. 

We just stood by the campfire most of the night in our hunting clothes to get the same effect.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Man, this whole smoking your clothes deal must work pretty well. My Dad taught me almost 20 years ago to put my hunting gear in a bag filled with leaves, sticks, dirt, etc. to help with scent. Take them out of the bag and you smell just like the woods.... I'm sure its not the "best" way and I haven't done it in quite a long time but may bust out the old man's trick this year and see how it goes. 

Only problem with GA bow season is sweating going in. BUT the last two mornings it has been pretty cool out so hopefully that won't be an issue.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm scratching my head trying to figure out why this has to be so complicated and require money and special equipment.
> 
> We just stood by the campfire most of the night in our hunting clothes to get the same effect.



What do you mean, special equipment?  I just use what I have already at the house.  I haven't spent a dime making a fire.  I guess I could build a campfire in my backyard, but it sure would get boring standing around it by myself.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 7, 2017)

I think the smoke works really well to get it on your skin too.  We all know how long smoke smell will stay on your hands and skin just from standing around the fire.  I suppose the carbon has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> What do you mean, special equipment?  I just use what I have already at the house.  I haven't spent a dime making a fire.  I guess I could build a campfire in my backyard, but it sure would get boring standing around it by myself.



Build it and they will come.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 7, 2017)

By far the best cover scent I have ever used. I use a bee hive smoker just for the convenience. I like to smoke my clothes right before I go into the woods.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 7, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I think the smoke works really well to get it on your skin too.  We all know how long smoke smell will stay on your hands and skin just from standing around the fire.  I suppose the carbon has a lot to do with it.




This is why I use a bee smoker. I smoke all equipment and whole body. Hardwood smoke seems to be the best. Not so gummy like pine. 
It's carbon. The scent eliminating clothing is full of carbon. 
The Indians used a similar method of cover. They would stop eating meat and sit in a shelter with a fire burning until they were covered in ash. And they had to get a heck of a lot closer for a kill than we do.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Sep 7, 2017)

I got a bee smoker this year to try out. But usually just making a small fire of leaves and pinestraw. Get it burning, pile a bunch on, then stand in the smoke rubbing around. Get my pack into it as well. Then, after it burns out, I use my boots to get the rest of the smolders out. Been the best thing I've used, and definitely saw the amount of alerted deer, and being winded, cut down significantly.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 7, 2017)

I will add, that when one gets downwind of me, they almost always stop and scent check for awhile.  Then carry on.  They don't act like they don't smell the smoky smell.


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 7, 2017)

I met a guy several years ago on Chattahoochee fall line hunt that swore by the use of smoke...he said it's how to kill the big ones!
I may have to give it a try this season.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 8, 2017)

Everything is smoked , and we are having morning temperatures in the upper 40tys, all I need is the deer to show up


----------



## mstersmith (Sep 8, 2017)

I have never tried this but just went and smoked all of my gear! I learn something new every time I stop by here. Hunting in Ca smoke means the world is ending for game


----------



## burkecountydeer (Sep 8, 2017)

Who smokes there clothes and has had big deer not spook down wind ?


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Sep 8, 2017)

Guys... Safety first! Don't smoke anything until you've safely harvested and recovered your game... Then to each his own.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 12, 2017)

I also hunt the wind as best I can, but up here you'd have to sit on a swivel seat to hunt the wind, smoke is just part of what I do, but I have seen a lot more deer since I started doing it


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 12, 2017)

stick_slinger said:


> Man, this whole smoking your clothes deal must work pretty well. My Dad taught me almost 20 years ago to put my hunting gear in a bag filled with leaves, sticks, dirt, etc. to help with scent. Take them out of the bag and you smell just like the woods.... I'm sure its not the "best" way and I haven't done it in quite a long time but may bust out the old man's trick this year and see how it goes.
> 
> Only problem with GA bow season is sweating going in. BUT the last two mornings it has been pretty cool out so hopefully that won't be an issue.



Yes sir.. this is how I was taught as well.


----------



## ReelAffair (Sep 18, 2017)

How does the beehive smoker work, do you put wood in it??


----------



## Down4Count (Sep 19, 2017)

Bee smoker, with Spanish moss. Covers the human sent, plus the Spanish moss keeps the mosquitos away. Nature provides all you need.


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 19, 2017)

I am highly considering giving this a try..


----------



## NUTT (Sep 19, 2017)

Yall keep this secret here at Woody's cause if this gets out to the whole US aint gonna be no big bucks left!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 19, 2017)

The best thing about the beesmoker as opposed to just a regular fire is how quick it is and how little you have to put in it to make it bellow smoke.  I just shave off a few white oak and hickory chips, throw a couple leaves in it, and light it with a torch.  Takes it maybe a minute to be pouring smoke.  Its really easy and convenient to do.


----------



## Keith Karr (Sep 20, 2017)

My bee smoker came yesterday. Looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## HuntingFool (Sep 23, 2017)

Smoked my clothes and gear this morning. Had a doe walk in downwind. Came right under me. Circled my stand at 10 yds and never smelled me.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Sep 28, 2017)

Man, I don't know if I want to have to take a shower after every time I hunt or not.


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 28, 2017)

I definitely believe the smoke works, I would always stoke the fire in the mornings from the previous night and would have really good luck. I'm wondering if used with an ozonics system, would just drag down the human scent or whatever smells came in contact with the ozone, smoke included?


----------



## uturn (Sep 28, 2017)

I pull the stuff that I will be wearing for that particular hunt out of a scent crusher bag after my shower, suit up then smoke n hit the woods...sounds crazy I know.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 29, 2017)

Buck Dropper said:


> Man, I don't know if I want to have to take a shower after every time I hunt or not.



One savage assault from seed ticks will change that, Im scrubbing down every time lol. They go for where it hurts most!


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 29, 2017)

southerndraw said:


> I definitely believe the smoke works, I would always stoke the fire in the mornings from the previous night and would have really good luck. I'm wondering if used with an ozonics system, would just drag down the human scent or whatever smells came in contact with the ozone, smoke included?



Same here I use an ozonics and swear by it. I still hunt the wind but I don't think a deer has smelled me since I used Ozonics. Thats said if smoke+ozonics is better I'm in lol. Maybe the smoke would help going in and setting up until the ozonics is running.


----------



## glynr329 (Oct 25, 2017)

I got my bee smoker yesterday and ready to try it. I try to increase my odds anyway possible. I know hunting the wind is the best thing but the way the wind blows where I hunt. I will have to climb down every 30 min and move my stand. So take advantage of everything and hunt high. Besides 2 of the guys on this post said they used smoke are pretty good hunters and kill good bucks often. That is good enough for me.


----------



## Wjackson11x (Oct 25, 2017)

It may just be coincidence, but I started smoking my clothes this year with a bee smoker or firepit and haven't been winded yet!  Who knows, but I'm a believer.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 5, 2017)

I dont always do it, but I always like it better when I do

I plan on taking my climber in the woods this year(First time ever).......thought I'd go ahead and get some smoke on it

So, YES, Definitely!


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Nov 18, 2017)

I take a ball of pinestraw with me every hunt and burn it before I go to the stand. Easiest to start and puts out plenty of smoke. Oh and it's free.


----------



## Otisman (Nov 25, 2017)

Started smoking my clothes this season. 100% works. When deer get downwind they sometimes become somewhat alarmed. Head up licking nose trying to figure it out, then seem to calm down. Group of 8 does didn’t react at all last week. Just now had a doe downwind. She knew something wasn’t right but didn’t blow or run. Calmed down and hung around for 15 minutes. Was very sceptical at first but now convinced.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 25, 2017)

I've been smoking up every time I walk in to my stand this year, and have had good results. I had 1 buck with a negative reaction, he still never blew just stomped his feet turned around and left, but the doe's he was following never left. I bought a bee smoker to try, but have yet to use it. I just make a small fire with pine needles in the firebreak and smoke up, and to me it works good enough I'll continue to do it every time. I will say that you should still try to use the wind to your favor, but you can't always predict where a deer will come from.


----------



## Permitchaser (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a brick fire pit in my backyard. I smoked my camo weeks ago and put them in a plastic bag. I did not have any pine sprigs to use because the pines on my 3 acres are too high. The squriels helped by cutting green sprigs while harvesting cones
So I used the green pine sprigs today when I smoked my camo.  I also took those half burn sprigs and put them with my camo in a plastic bag. All free


----------

